# Air Conditioning - Replacing compressor/condenser/etc. Any advice for inline filter?



## mapguy64 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey everyone.
I'm a frequent reader, but seldom post. I have a very mild dilemma I'm hoping the vortex expertise can help with. There is no HVAC forum, so I'm trying this one.
My compressor just went out on my '98 Jetta Wolfsburg (2.0 ABA, 5 spd). I'm replacing the condenser, acc/drier, expansion valve, and compressor. I've done some AC work in the past, so the system will be THOROUGHLY flushed before assembly. I've got a vacuum pump, manifold gauges, etc. etc.
My question is if there is somewhere to buy an inline filter for the liquid line? This is standard procedure on a lot of cars after a compressor failure to filter out any goo or metal that I miss on the system flush. This can cause a premature failure of the new compressor. 
I have seen some "universal" filters online for 1/2" or 3/8" lines, but I can't find info on what size the Jetta has. I haven't cracked open the system yet, as I'll take it to a shop to have the old coolant/oil taken out and recycled. Once that's done I can find out by just checking the lines. Problem is these filters are kind of hard to find and I'd have to order online. I'd like to get one ASAP so it won't push off my project.
Anyone know if these universal filters will fit on a Mk III system? If not, anyone got any experience installing one, and if so, a link or part number?
Many thanks!
Mapguy


----------

